# Super Glue as Stitches



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Do you think it's an OK idea to super glue, say, a bad paper cut?


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

An article that relates!:doctor:

http://science.howstuffworks.com/framed.htm?parent=question695.htm&url=http://www.fensende.com/Users/swnymph/refs/glue.html


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

Just be sure not to got the bathroom for at least fifteen minutes.


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

hell yeah it is kate. I have used super glue a few time instead of stitches. it stings like a bitch, but it works.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

thanks boys and girls...now it's just flappy skin


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

LMAO I had to use Duck tape once to hold my finger together until I could get it treated


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

it was a really bad papercut!!! honest!!!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

I give you credit Kate. Because if it was a guy, that would require a trip to the ER. Damn they hurt. Guys pick on girls for not being so tough, but the second we get a papercut, OUCH!


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Kate,

They use Super Glue in the Boxing/MMA field all the time to seal cuts, especially when you're training partner has no health insurance, and you split him open =)


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Some very interesting points made throughout this entire thread....superglue works, and guys are wimps  I'm loving it!


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

USMCMP5811 said:


> That's just not right Kate..... And RPD, Why are you trying to throw us under the bus? :beat:


:lol: I would never throw anyone under the bus... but they (papercuts) do hurt, don't they? :GNANA:


----------

